# Beseler 23c II duo dichro head



## edwardcam (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I bought this enlarger for a song and I have a question about the lens board(s).  I plan on using this for medium format.  The manual states I need an 8023 lensboard.  The englarger includes a 50mm Nikkor in 39mm mount form.  I have a 105mm loens I had planned on using with my Philips PCS 130 (but can't due to no medium format condenser).  What would stop me from removing the Nikkor lens and putting the Industar in its place?


Thks

Ed


----------



## gsgary (Oct 21, 2015)

If its 39mm nothing, just try it and make a print


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have that enlarger but with the condenser head. Have two lens boards as it is easier to switch out than to change the lens on the lens board, but if all you are going to be using is the 105mm then should be able to just change out the lens as long as it is also 39mm.
Do you have the negative carrier for your film?


----------



## edwardcam (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, the lens is 39mm.  No neg carrier, I plan on using cardboard to make one.  I looked on ebay and when there was one listed it was extremely expensive.


----------



## compur (Oct 27, 2015)

There's a lot of used 23C carriers on eBay. They sell for around $10-$25. I would get one of those before trying to make one. Holding a neg flat while enlarging is important.


----------



## edwardcam (Oct 28, 2015)

I will look again.  The power supply was in bad shape, circuit board looked like it fried, or someone with a solder gun decided to make changes.  Of course its 24v ac and not dc  so I bought another one, hope it comes as a working unit.


----------



## edwardcam (Oct 31, 2015)

I am looking for the 4 screws as shown in the picture.  I do have the two shown but if you have them along with the other two that would be great.

TIA
Ed


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 31, 2015)

The picture looks like it is upside down to me. I only base this on the position of the Knob that opens and closes the slot to access the negative holder and the look of the under-lens filter holder.   Maybe another shot from a bit further back. 

I think if I am looking at: 1)  The lens stage without the lensboard; 2) The filter holder assembly being held by the two existing screws. In that case I think the two missing screws are more than just regular screws. There may have also been a tilt-plate, and the lower screw (upper in the photo) has a knob to allow finger adjustment. Loosening of the (missing) screw allows tilting of the lens to the left and right (the adjustment screw lower down on the back give the front to back tilt).

My enlarger is not here so I can't go and just look at it (and it is an older 23CII in blue with the regular condenser head). I have a Tilt-Plate that I'm not sure if this version requires, with the Tilt-Plate, the Filter-Holder is screwed into that. The Tilt-Plate has a white line to line up with the existing white line to let you know when it should be vertically aligned. I never moved this off axis so you could probably just fix in position based on where it looks like it has always been with a couple locally sourced screws (with washers).

See the fifth paragraph in the attached link for an method to check alignment using a couple of mirrors:
23CII


----------



## edwardcam (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Dave for your reply.  Yep, it is upside down and that is the tilt mech for the lens board.  I did scrounge around and found a pair of screws that work properly - found it is a 1/4-20 thread.  Now all I need is the elevation crank and this enlarger is good to go.

Ed


----------

